# Where to stay? VT,  NH, Maine, MA



## labguides (Jan 3, 2010)

We are considering going to New England in the Fall (yes, I know I am late planning). Suggestions of where to stay?  I checked tug reviews and many of the II resorts do not have current reviews. 

 What about the Trapp Family or Villas at Trapp  Family?  

Miindy in southern CA.


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2010)

Stowe would be very nice in the fall.  Either the Trapp family villas or
even closer to town is the Mountainside Resort at Stowe.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jan 3, 2010)

We stayed at the Trapp lodge this Thanksgiving, and have stayed at Pollard Brook in NH, Ponds at Foxhollow in Ma, Falls at Ogunquit and Harbor Ridge in ME. Any of the 5 are great choices. A lot depends on if you want mnts or ocean with Harbor Ridge providing both.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 4, 2010)

The Villas at Trapp are magnificent.  The Lodge and Guest Houses get mixed reviews.

Kenrabs is dead on.  I'd suggest you check your travel dates against the typical (or average) peak foliage season and choose your location accordingly.

HTH


----------



## e.bram (Jan 4, 2010)

If you want to be near the ocean, I suggest Boston, Newport and Cape Cod and maybe even southern Maine.


----------



## Kola (Jan 4, 2010)

Highly recommend Trapp Family or Villas at Trapp Family. Its a short drive from town but I liked the hillside location. We stayed there end of last June. Very popular with families. Recommend their large indoor pool and fitness facilities. An Austrian-style good restaurant on site. There is also a small take-out style shop serving tasty sandwiches, baked goods, cold cuts, etc.

K.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are looking just for II exchanges Trapp is the place to go. If you can use RCI check out Smugglers Notch (yes I am biased . It is just over the mountain from Stowe.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't been to Vermont yet (I have an exchange into the Trapp Family lodge in late May), but have stayed at Harbor Ridge in Maine and thoroughly enjoyed the resort and the area.  My guess is that you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 4, 2010)

If you take a look at the interactive fall foliage map provided by Yankee Magazine at  http://www.yankeefoliage.com/peakmap/  , you will have a better idea of when and where to be for the best foliage viewing. Also at that site, there are directions for scenic drives for the best viewing http://www.yankeefoliage.com/drives/ . Foliage changes from north to south, inland to coastal.

For tying this visit in with a timeshare stay, here are things to consider. If you select a Maine TS, you will be generally be along the coast. I would suggest Harbor Ridge Resort, Samoset Resort or Acadia Village Resort  If your stay is earlier than peak for coastal regions, you will have to drive inland for the best color. If you select a Massachusetts TS, you could choose the Marriott's Custom House in Boston which will give you plenty to do if the weather and timing are off, but will require more driving. In western Massachusetts, in the Berkshires http://www.berkshires.org/ , right on the border with New York state, there is Wyndham Bentley Brook  in Hancock, Vacation Village in the Berkshires also in Hancock, the Ponds at Fox Hollow In Lenox and Country Village at Jiminy Peak in Hancock to name a few. If you select Vermont as your home base, there is Mountain Estates at Smugglers' Notch & Smugglers' Notch Resort both right in the Green Mountains about 30 minutes from Burlington, and the Trapp Family Lodge located in Stowe. There are others but these were among the highest rated TS in TUG. For New Hampshire, I would consider anything located in the White Mountain area in Lincoln, Bartlett, Conway and North Conway. Such as Village of Loon Mountain, the Suites at Eastern Slope Inn and the Grand Summit Resort Hotel-Attitash, to name a few. 

I would not consider TS in Newport RI or Cape Cod because of the added travel time.

I hope you enjoy your visit to New England.


SBtS


----------



## e.bram (Jan 4, 2010)

Increased travel time???????????????


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2010)

I stayed in Vacation Village in the Berskshires, MA and it's a beautiful area with lots to do within a half hours drive.  The scenery is fabulous and the resort is brand new, offering an indoor pool and all the perks of a new resort.
It's close to the New York border with more things to see.  

We were there in May but I would love to return in the fall to see the area again with the change of season.


----------



## theo (Jan 5, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> ...have stayed at Harbor Ridge in Maine and thoroughly enjoyed the resort and the area.



No argument there; "downeast Maine" is certainly one of my favorite areas in all of New England. However, Harbor Ridge is "Interval Intl. only" (i.e., no RCI affiliation ---to their credit, imho  ). Same for Acadia Village in Ellsworth. Then again, OP made clear reference to II, so maybe that's of no concern anyhow...

If foliage (a.k.a. "leaf peeping" to NE natives) is a priority for the OP and Vermont is also under serious consideration, imho there is no real need or reason to venture off into the northern part of the state (unless top shelf resort is a priority too). In southern Vermont (specifically, Wilmington) there is a place called Crafts Inn which seems to virtually always have available space. Not II affiliated, but affordable rentals seem to be almost always offered by owners. Wilmington itself, just a few miles away from Mount Snow, is a bit of a "snooze", but the location gives very good proximity to scenic Route 100 and its' views and amenities. Crafts Inn has an indoor pool and a (sometimed functional) indoor hot tub. Not a whole lot else. Just a thought...


----------



## tonyg (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe Samoset now is dual affiliated tho II is rather rare. New Hampshire's White Mountains is a fantastic area and Pollard Brook/Innseasons is a great place to stay as well as Inseasons South Mountain. There's also resorts up in the Moosehead and Rangely Lakes areas of Maine.


----------

